# I'm not really interested in music but want to be



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, what the title says. I have no real interest in music*, but I have an idea of what I like and don't like. So, can you recommend any songs or bands? 

I like... Well, I kinda like different kinds of "newer" rock(don't look too deep into this term, just rock genres that's not... "rock" rock if you get what I mean), like progressive(or whatever it's called) to hard rock-ish to not-too-"rough" metal or whatever I should call it... Sorry, I'm not good with genres, and can't really give you any examples of things I like. I'm also okay with _most_ other kinds of music, so just recommend what you think is good. Just recommend something, please!

* note that "no real interest" means "not really listening to anything at all but like some kinds of music and songs, I know about some kinds of music but I'm just not really a fan of any songs/bands"


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

listen to classical music


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 9, 2009)

...Any _real_ suggestions?


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

classical music is a real suggestion

listen to Grieg, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky etc


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 9, 2009)

"Thanks", I guess, but I'm not interested in classical at all. In fact, want me to list all the kinds of music I don't like?


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 9, 2009)

If you're "not really interested in music", then why do you want to be? Just curious.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, music sounds interesting but I'm just not sure where to start!

Plus, a minor reason... at school in music class, we're having a project about a song of our choice, and I haven't found my song yet(and I want something I like). We have to say it tomorrow or we'll get 1 (which is similar to F) and that's project's very important for our overall grades. I know I can just pick whatever random song, but I don't really want anyone to think that's what I like (if it's something I don't of course)

But of course, don't worry about my personal problems that rather belong in the coughing cupboard. Just recommend something for me!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 9, 2009)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Well, music sounds interesting but I'm just not sure where to start!
> 
> Plus, a minor reason... at school in music class, we're having a project about a song of our choice, and I haven't found my song yet(and I want something I like). We have to say it tomorrow or we'll get 1 (which is similar to F) and that's project's very important for our overall grades. I know I can just pick whatever random song, but I don't really want anyone to think that's what I like (if it's something I don't of course)
> 
> But of course, don't worry about my personal problems that rather belong in the coughing cupboard. Just recommend something for me!


Radio is a good place to start.

Say you find a fast song. Find something similar, then continue finding something similar. that's how I started.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

Worst Username Ever said:


> "Thanks", I guess, but I'm not interested in classical at all. In fact, want me to list all the kinds of music I don't like?


If you want to get into music, best way to study it is where it started. Folk and classical. If you wanna know what music is like, study the theory, really. I did way back when, and though I have forgotten how to read sheet music (I was able to), these are two good starting places. I would not recommend pop music because it's mostly built on the same sort of chord progressions and boring songwriting.

Jazz is a good genre.

Heavy metal is interesting, but dunno how much you'll like that.

Blues?

World music?

You could even try electronica.

You can also just go with contemporary rock music.

If you wanna get into music, be specific, because I can't just suggest something without you shooting it down. 

But really, classical isn't a bad idea at all. I never did it, because I am not wired to enjoy classical music (it bores me fast) but it's good to study music theory.

I can't recommend anything unless I know what you like, so I suggested classical which is always good.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 9, 2009)

If you want to go song searching, go browsing aorund Youtube, people's music videos (no matter how bad they are) and eventually you should find something.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, I do know something about music, what I mean is that I know what _kind_ of music I like, but need some recommendation. I guess I wasn't really clear about what I meant... the thing is that I don't really _listen_ to music, and just need some... good recommendations.

I guess I should just have told that from the start... Now I see how what I said could be misleading. I meant that I'm not a fan of any particular bands or songs, but I, sort of, know _what_ I like.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 9, 2009)

Well, if you don't know very specifically what music you like, then there's not really anything we can do except suggest lots of stuff, and that's not very helpful!

Still, surely you have _some_ idea of what you enjoy listening to? You haven't literally been living under a rock, have you?

EDIT: I mean, I know you're aware of what general kind of music you're into, but... can't you name _any_ song or band you like?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 9, 2009)

Not really. I mean, I _like_ a lot of things, but since I don't listen much to music, I can't really find something in particular...


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 9, 2009)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Not really. I mean, I _like_ a lot of things, but since I don't listen much to music, I can't really find something in particular...


Describe it, then.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

Just throwing this out there.

Ayria - Hearts For Bullets


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 9, 2009)

er I guess if you're looking for one starting point for popular music then Coldplay is a good band to listen to.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

radiohead is better


----------



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

Coldplay is better than Radiohead.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

Claydol girl is wrong.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 9, 2009)

Claydol girl is just about as wrong as you can possibly get without telling people that the Holocaust never happened, but Radiohead is pretty damn hard to get into for someone who doesn't listen to music that much. Coldplay is a better starting point.

I mean, Coldplay's appeal is pretty universal, unless you're one of those indie snobs who used to think Death Cab For Cutie was the Next Big Thing but now hates them due to the fact that they have a platinum album.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

not true the bends is fucking easy to get into so is ok computer

ok kid a is just weird but still


----------



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

On the contrary, I believe I am quite correct.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> On the contrary, I believe I am quite correct.


That sucks for you, then.


----------



## Retsu (Feb 9, 2009)

Did I piss you off? =P


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 9, 2009)

Watershed said:


> not true the bends is fucking easy to get into so is ok computer


The first album I got by them was In Rainbows (which is arguably their most accessible album) and I hated it at first, so, I dunno. I especially disagree with you on OK Computer... it's pretty hard to like at first because of Thom's voice.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 9, 2009)

Coldplay is awful.

Listen to Eurodance!


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 9, 2009)

Claydol girl said:


> Did I piss you off? =P


No. I am perfectly happy. I am just right, and you're wrong. Didn't you figure that out already? =P


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Feb 9, 2009)

Listen to Daft Punk...

Why the fuck is everyone arguing about this? OP: It looks like you're interested in faster-paced music. Listen to some of your favorite game soundtracks. Some of them have their roots in other genres, like rock or classical. Find the one that you like best, then download it from the Internets. Or, look it up on sites like ocremix.org, where they have a ton of arrangements of game soundtracks. This will give you an idea of what you are interested in.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 10, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> Why the fuck is everyone arguing about this?


I'm convinced that's what happens when you talk about music and everyone's got different tastes. Someone starts something. Human nature and such. In any case, we really shouldn't argue in a thread about someone wanting to get into music...

Hmmm... One thing I can say is that you shouldn't just ask for... 'rock'. 'Rock' could mean damn near anything. Good that you said 'newer' rock, though, at least I know not to recommend Jefferson Airplane and other sorts of psychedelic rock, but who knows, maybe that'll be your style.

Maybe you should go to the Last.fm thread (pinned at the top) and just click random people's profiles. Then play their library. Or maybe type a genre (don't worry about not getting it right) into Last.fm's search bar, select tag, and search. You can find radio stations of that genre from there. I don't know if it requires an account, though, probably doesn't. If you make an account, befriend me please.

At least you've given us somewhere to start, though. God knows what might happen if you didn't! =P


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 10, 2009)

this is a very strange topic, but i'll try to help you out. someone said you seem more interested in faster-paced music, so i'll base my suggestions on that.

generals and majors - xtc

sheena is a punk rocker - the ramones

ever fallen in love - the buzzcocks

transmission - joy division

foxhole - television

maybe you'll like these? i hope so, but i'm not sure. good luck!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 10, 2009)

Hm, well, I'll check out those.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 10, 2009)

Also listen to the Cranberries, because you can and should.


----------



## Keltena (Feb 10, 2009)

Most of the people I've suggested this to have mixed opinions, but you can decide if it works for you.

Pandora radio. Find an artist you like and type it in, and it will find you songs that are musically similar to what that artist does; type in a song, and it will find you songs that are specifically similar to that one song. You can give songs a thumbs-up or thumbs-down, and it will adjust what it plays accordingly.

I know that a couple years ago I was in the exact same position as you, and this website is how I got into music, so I hope it's helpful. It's similar to last.fm, except that it chooses music based on which specific songs are musically similar to what you like rather than based on what other people listen to. (Even if it doesn't help you find music, it's pretty addictive to experiment with.)


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 10, 2009)

Salamander said:


> Most of the people I've suggested this to have mixed opinions, but you can decide if it works for you.
> 
> Pandora radio. Find an artist you like and type it in, and it will find you songs that are musically similar to what that artist does; type in a song, and it will find you songs that are specifically similar to that one song. You can give songs a thumbs-up or thumbs-down, and it will adjust what it plays accordingly.
> 
> I know that a couple years ago I was in the exact same position as you, and this website is how I got into music, so I hope it's helpful. It's similar to last.fm, except that it chooses music based on which specific songs are musically similar to what you like rather than based on what other people listen to. (Even if it doesn't help you find music, it's pretty addictive to experiment with.)


Is there anything similar to Pandora? Their licensing prevented them from streaming outside the US.


----------



## Keltena (Feb 10, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Is there anything similar to Pandora? Their licensing prevented them from streaming outside the US.


Hm... I'm not sure. I don't think so. =/


----------



## Jetx (Feb 10, 2009)

Last.fm does a fine job at that too, even if the system is done a little differently.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 10, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Is there anything similar to Pandora? Their licensing prevented them from streaming outside the US.


Last.fm has streaming, but the selection can be a bit lacking.

I have been told Spotify has a great selection while remaining free. It's free version is (only) available in the UK, France, Spain, Norway, Sweden, and Finland. However, I have also heard it's a bit biased towards more obscure music, but that's not too surprising considering it's free. (ad supported, with a subscription available in the above countries and a few more)

Just go to Spotify.com, though I know next to nothing about the service.


----------

